# NEWBIE HELP - Boldenone and test e cycle



## chuckyb (Jun 16, 2010)

ok guys,

im wanting to do a  Boldenone and test e cycle.

 first cycle. 

dosage? length?

test e 300-400mg/wk
Bondenone 250/ wk (one shot?)

10-12 weeks?

(i want to use bondenone for the quality gains)


----------



## Dusters (Jun 16, 2010)

If this is your first cycle, it's recommended that you just run test at around 500mg for 10-12 weeks.  It's best to start with just one compound to see how your body reacts to it.  Take the time to educate yourself on controlling side effects, using hcg during the cycle, and pct.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 16, 2010)

*Take Dusters advice.*

Running test-E or cyp would be a lot better for you at this time. And before you do anything read all you need to get it figured out about running HCG throughout your cycle, your choice of a ai and what exactly you plan on doing for PCT and when to start. I always tell new people get a pen and paper write down everything you will be needing right down to the last detail. THEN when you have everything in hand and understand how to do each and every step you can begin. Plan for the unexpected and have enough of everything. Also one reasons you arent getting many responces is that you gave no stats at all and obviously you are brand new to this world. There are plenty of really cool guys here that will help you through this me being one of them but give us a bit more information on yourself. There are great sticky's to read about PCT and beginner cycles. Plus the search feature can give you tons of other useful information.


----------



## chuckyb (Jun 16, 2010)

83kg
175cm
lifting for 4-5 yrs
bf 13%

Ok ill drop the bold. so you guys think the best is test e 500mgwk for 10 weeks?
i want to run arimidex so i reduce the water etc

test e 500mg/wk 
Armidex at .25-.5mg ED or EOD

pct
nova 40-20-20-20


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 17, 2010)

do 500mg testo week and 400 bold for 12 weeks


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 17, 2010)

*Chucky*

You'r test looks fine at 500mgs per wk. The arimadex I would up to .5EOD. Read about HCG, I reccomend 250iu's 2x wk throughout cycle. You will have to read how to mix it with bac water and figure out your doseing. You'r PCT is weak. Most use clomid start at say 100mgs per day for a week and then back down to 50 for another 3 weeks. You can include nolvadex(I do personally) along side your clomid start it at say 40mgs per day first week and then 20 the remaining three weeks. If you want a fifth week of taper with 10mgs that would be fine aswell. You'r getting there buddy. See you have already made improvements. You will like the test only cycle and it will be good for you to get the feel of how everything works and how your body responds. There are sticky's on PCT and HCG useage and mixing I believe. Get out your pen and paper you need to make a list and understand everything. How, why, when, how much, what to expect, possible sides, etc. Be very aware of everything and be safe.


----------



## chuckyb (Jun 17, 2010)

hey boys, thanks for everything. 

ill let you know how it goes

ill b back with more questions soon


----------



## jojo10 (Aug 19, 2010)

im sorry for interrupting your forum but i got ahold of some testo400 mg and i wasnt sure if i did 2 ccs a week would that actually be 800mg a week that i'll be taking its my first cycle so im new thanks


----------



## Mujita07 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck on ur first cycle bro. Id do the test e and eq on ur second. you will luv it!


----------



## G3 (Aug 20, 2010)

jojo10 said:


> im sorry for interrupting your forum but i got ahold of some testo400 mg and i wasnt sure if i did 2 ccs a week would that actually be 800mg a week that i'll be taking its my first cycle so im new thanks


 

Yes


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm on my first cycle now.. and I didn't want to do a "Test Only Cycle" ... that sounded gay and like a waste of 1/2 a year... I want results and don't fukking care.. 

However, I am running low doses of Tren.. So i'm being cautious. Plan on using 250mg Tren next week


----------



## TwisT (Aug 20, 2010)

You're going to love the appetite increase that comes with Bold

-TG


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 20, 2010)

Dark Saney said:
			
		

> I'm on my first cycle now.. and I didn't want to do a "Test Only Cycle" ... that sounded gay and like a waste of 1/2 a year... I want results and don't fukking care..
> 
> However, I am running low doses of Tren.. So i'm being cautious. Plan on using 250mg Tren next week



I thought your first cycle was clomid & LHJO?


----------



## JonyPhuket (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello.."..

Im also a First Time cyclist..31 yrs old, 94kg 6.0 ft. 20% bf. ex marine, built well and toned and strong. Building since 16 yrs old.

Q.? ... I'm using Eqp,( Boldenone) GB standard... 200ml/mg @ 2x 200ml per week + Test Ethanate 2x 250 ml per week.

Is it possible to stack it with anything else.? On my first round, I'm on week 4 and nice results but feel like could do something more with it.. Is this just the buzz of it all ?? Or is it possible......


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2012)

so many noob posts in one thread ahhhh I can't take it. Start your own thread guys and read the damn stickies!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Bold is nice if you can run it for 16 weeks min. My sweet spot is around 900mg/wk. 

If it's your first cycle, go with 500mg of test and a mild oral to kick start. DONE.


----------

